# Bansko Bulgaria



## hexadecimal (Aug 4, 2013)

A video from our January 2014 trip to Bansko Bulgaria.

Unfortunately a lot of closed runs, very little snow and mostly dust on crust. 

Video from GoPro 3 and a contour HD, using the normal pole and helmet mounts plus a suction mount to the board and a DJI Phantom.

Makes it look like we can't board tbh. but we aint terrible :laugh:

Hope you guys enjoy.

https://vimeo.com/95034899


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, you guys collide with other riders a lot. I don't think I'd be able to get away with a handshake if I took out a skier in Switzerland.


----------



## hexadecimal (Aug 4, 2013)

TBH there was only the two collisions.

I have never been somewhere so densely packed as well, I'm guessing the fact 40% of the runs weren't open didn't help, but the trip to Lake Tahoe 3 weeks later was polar opposite, literally could go down runs and see only 2/3 other people and were so wide in comparison.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

It's not just the collisions, it's the close shaves on green runs past learners.

That was horrible to watch.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow you guys need to stop spending money on expensive kit and invest in some lessons. I'm sorry to be so harsh but that snowboarding was horrible. And dangerous. I didn't see a single carved turn or 'jump' landed. I don't want to piss on anybodies stoke but you'll enjoy it even more and be safer once your technique improves.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Those runs weren't that crowded at all. Keep working at it, put down the camera first though.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

K it looked like you had fun but that video sucked. Bad terrain, bad riding, bad snow and bad music. I do enjoy seeing skiers going down however.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

oldmate said:


> K it looked like you had fun but that video sucked. Bad terrain, bad riding, bad snow and bad music. I do enjoy seeing skiers going down however.


Hey, my wife's a skier! Oh.... wait. OK! :yahoo::yahoo:


----------

